# how old do they have 2 be



## ripper3 (Feb 4, 2007)

RBP's just woundering because i kind of want them to...and im clueless and new to the p game!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

well the catholic church doesnt have a set age as long as there married and no birth control is used, I would say 7-13 months or 7-9 inches.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

According to the catholics under seven is the best....


----------



## ripper3 (Feb 4, 2007)

a bunch of comedians u guys should do stand, or some sh*t...


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Look down a couple of threads.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=148742


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

In my experience min 8 months old for male.10 months for female.


----------

